# How to replace Recepticle of Cooking Rage C880 6417590?



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

I got new receptaicle of my electrick cooking range model C880 6417590, Kemore, bought from Sears. I can open front top after removing elements and other stuff to replace acutal recepticle poart but have trouble in finding area where cable will go and connectors will be instered. I tried to open from back, side and top but could not open it. I don't have manual. Called kenmore, sears but not help.
Help please.....


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

is this a drop in module with two elemnets?


----------



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

no it has 4 elements, see attached pic.
I can easily opne front, remove receptile part but issue is its cable other end location. I can't open area where I could replace that part.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

not sure what kind of receptacles you got, usually with replacement receptacles you get the receptacle and about 6" of wire and high temp wire nuts, you just cut the wires just in back of the receptacle and wiring in the new ones. What did you get? post pic of new receptacle.


----------



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

You are right, I have same new receptacles. Initially I thought to cut old wire and new and attach both with some ceramic type connector so that it could survive in heat. I went to home depot and guy told me it is not safe and better to find existing plug in range to insert terminal in it. I could not find it after opening some parts from top and back. Do you think it is unsafe if I connect by cutting wire and connecting with generic wire connectors and cover with heat shrink tubing? I don't have solder at home. or if you can suggest how to access that terminal plung in location... 
pic attached.
Thanks.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

first mistake, taking advice from anyone at HD. Like I said the norm is to cut the wires and just use ceramic wire nuts. Most all manufactures make this type of kit, if it wasn't safe they would not make it. I would cut all but about 6" of that wire off and splice them in, heat shrink tubing is not necessary but does make for a nice repair. If you want to do it the hard way, go ahead and take the back panel off the control panel and wire them in at the burner switch.


----------



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree that ceramic wire nuts are best solution rather then opening all stuff apart...but ceramic wire nuts not available in Canada. Still I am searching and googling...
do you think regular wire nut/connector ok here?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I would be hesitant to use regular ones, I suppose if you have to then cut the lead a little longer and route the wires as far away from the elements as possible and use the heat shrink. Should be ok. I can't believe you can't find the ceramic ones though.


----------



## port80 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. I just ordered ceramics one form ebay, will be shipped from USA. I searched a lot but no one in Canada seems to have it.


----------

